# School of PE: Weekday vs weekend? Is the OnDemand component good?



## nukem2k5 (Jun 8, 2016)

I was originally considering doing the PPI course, but after reading lots of promoting comments for School of PE, and because they offer the OnDemand + Live course combo, I think I'll go with them.  

I would appreciate any insight regarding whether the weekday or weekend format is more manageable.  I work 9-10 hour days and get every other Friday off, so I'm leaning toward the weekend option (since I'm usually mentally drained after a work day).  Having the OnDemand component will also allow me to get started reviewing their courses now, so that during the Live broadcast it'd be like review of the same concepts/material, and hence cramming two 9-hour classes into two days b2b should hopefully be less painful and make it easier to absorb/reinforce the material.  Of course, in this case, I'd have to do all the practice material during the weeknights, no?  Any thoughts or recommendations?

Also, does anyone here have experience reviewing their OnDemand lectures and how useful they are (in comparison to the Live online lectures)?


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jun 20, 2016)

I don't think I had the option to watch videos prior to class, only the recorded version after the fact. But this seems like a waste of time. Also, unless you attend the live version, the retake guarantee doesn't apply.


----------



## TWJ PE (Jun 20, 2016)

cupojoe PE PMP said:


> I don't think I had the option to watch videos prior to class, only the recorded version after the fact. But this seems like a waste of time. Also, unless you attend the live version, the retake guarantee doesn't apply.


I don't think that's true. I took only the onDemand course and asked if the retake applied and they confirmed it - I would e-mail them just to be sure.

I would either take the live version or the onDemand. I honestly don't think the extra 300 (or whatever) to add the live is worth it - you'll be going over the same material. And you can still e-mail questions if you have any to the instructor.

I would recommend the onDemand. I work 4-10's so I have every Friday off and that worked well for me. I would also try to get in a lecture during the week. I started in the middle of January and ended right before the exam.


----------



## FeederFault (Jun 26, 2016)

I took the SoPE OnDemand course and it worked really well for me - I would highly recommend it. Take the lectures seriously and re-watch topics that you're weak in. Taking the time to absorb every lecture was key in knowing the notes the give inside and out, which saves you time during the exam. Some of the answers on my exam could be directly lifted from the notes if you recognized what they were asking and where to look. Good luck!


----------



## nukem2k5 (Jul 21, 2016)

TWJ PE said:


> you can still e-mail questions if you have any to the instructor.




Interesting, I wasn't aware of that function with the OnDemand version. 



FeederFault said:


> I took the SoPE OnDemand course and it worked really well for me - I would highly recommend it. Take the lectures seriously and re-watch topics that you're weak in. Taking the time to absorb every lecture was key in knowing the notes the give inside and out, which saves you time during the exam.




Thanks for your feedback.  I've been doing the OnDemand and pausing/rewinding as necessary to ensure I'm absorbing / dusting off the rust as much as possible as I go along.  Turns a 1:30 recording into 4+ hours sometimes but seems to work for me.


----------

